
Intel declares Clover Trail Atom processor a “no Linux” zone  - wglb
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/09/intel-declares-clover-trail-atom-processor-a-no-linux-zone/
======
oofabz
The current-generation Cedar Trail Atom also has issues with Linux. It will
run but there are no video drivers so you are stuck with VESA graphics.

It's not just Linux either, it doesn't have video drivers for 64-bit Windows.
Even though Cedar Trail is a 64-bit chip it is stuck running 32-bit Windows.

~~~
sounds
Ars is usually so good that I thought I would find insights into Imagination
Tech's PowerVR GPU or at least _something_ to rationalize the disconnect
between Intel's usually great linux support and Clover Trail.

The mention power management but not GPU power management or GPU anything.
Huh?

------
driverdan
Blogspam of [http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2205462/idf-
intel-s...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2205462/idf-intel-says-
clover-trail-will-not-work-with-linux)

which was posted on HN 9 hours ago.

~~~
kristianp
HackerNews thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4520473>

------
jrockway
I read this as "low-level employee with no authority to speak for the company
says dumb thing at conference."

~~~
eumenides1
I wish that people would double check with someone higher up when they hear a
quote that's too good to be true.

Why would they put "no linux" in quotes? I didn't see anybody in the source or
source's parent that mentions "no linux".

------
inetsee
I hereby declare my workspace a No-Intel zone!

(Of course, I must admit my workspace was a no-Intel zone even before the
release of the Clover Trail processor.)

------
eslachance
... thus prompting hackers worldwide to quickly create a version of Linux that
will run on the Clover Trail Atom processor. Just to piss them off.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
Linux can already run on the processor, it's just x86.

The processor was built with new windows kernel features that allow the OS to
issue "hints" to allow the processor to make use of special power states.

Basically if you use it with Windows (for which it was designed), you'll get
good battery life.

If you use it with Linux, you'll get poor battery life because none of the
advanced features exist in the Linux kernel.

